# The PC Air Cooling Club



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wanted to create a thread were users can discuss and recommend the best:
-CPU Air Cooling Heat Sink(s), GPU Air Cooling Heat Sinks, Vreg or Mosfet Air Cooling Heat Sinks, etc
-Fans
-Mounting Techniques
-Cost
which are shared among users.  Not all what to water cool their PCs nor do they want to spend countless hours trying to google reviews on what heatsink and fan combo to buy.  There are some who:
A. Want the best HSF combo regardless of noise (to a degree of couse!)
B. Want the best HSF combo that offers the least amount of noise
C. The best HS that doesn't necessarily need a fan. However, can benefit from good case fans.
D. What ever hasn't been said in A, B or C 

I'll start off with one particular review that uses a up to 125W heat load for AMD and 150W heat load for Intel based results using several heatsinks you should already know about.  The results are found here.




*CPU HEATSINKS​*Also, I wanted to provide you a few pics of some heat sinks commonly used and or popular:









Thermalright Archon










Thermalright VenomousX
Owners
overclocking101








Noctua NH-U12P
Owners
Duffman
hayder.master








Ultra 120 Extreme
Owners:
exodusprime1337
DjJakl
Weer
Yukikaze
craigwhiteside






Ultra 120
Owners
King Wookie
G-wiz












Thor's Hammer S126384
Owners
sneekypeet









Xigmatek Dark Knight
Owners
ShadowFold S1284EE (not the Dark Knight)
sneekypeet
frankie827












Xigmatek Achilles S1284S 
Owners
randomflip
Psychoholic Xigmatek Red Scorpion W/ Socket 1366 crossbow kit.
sneekypeet













Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (also showing the underside)
Owners:
Kursah
DonInKansas
MRCL
kyle2020
p_o_s_pc
sneekypeet









True Black
Owners
Lordbollo True 120 (IE Regular one, not in Black)
Arctucas True 120 (IE:Regular one, not in Black)
warup89 (IE:Regular one, not in Black)








True Copper














ZeroTherm FZ120 (also showing the underside)










CoolMaster V8 (hmm, I wonder how well this works without a fan??)
Owners
Castiel
_jM
mep916


and many others...



*LARGE CPU HEATSINKS​*The few HS's I found that appear to work without the fan can be found below. I am sure there are plenty other HS's (Heat Sinks) out there  that can be used without a fan. However, it's better to research their performs 1st before buying. Either through this thread (hopefully users will tell of their experience with such HS's) or through some sort of review.








Thermalright Silver Arrow (replaces Thermalright IFX-14)






Prolimatech megahalems Rev. B
Owners
Krony










Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme









Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme
Owners
3dsage
erixx







Sunbeam Tuniq Tower









Coolmaster Hyper Z600
Owners
mlee49 (watercooling now)











Zalman CNPS9700
Owners
TRIPTEX_MTL



and many others...




*MOUNTING HARDWARE AND BACKPLATES​*However, before you install a HSF combo it's typically a good idea to use some sort of backplate.  From what I've learned, a good backplate should prevent the motherboard from bowing when you are trying to obtain the best contact between the IHS of the CPU and HS.
Below are a few back plates (there are others).
LGA 775RM
LGA775 Bolt thru Kit
LGA1366 Bolt thru kit
AM2 Bolt Thru Kit
LGA 1155 is compatible with LGA 1156
LGA 1366, etc


Xigmatek Crossbow ACK-17753 for the LGA775:HDT-D1264, HDT-D1284, Achilles S1284, HDT-SD964 

Xigmatek Crossbow ACK-17751 for the LGA775: HDT-S963, HDT-S1283, RED SCORPION-S1283

Xigmatek Crossbow ACK-17754 for AMD CPU and original clip with one hole

and many others...

Now these kits do come with mounting hardware.  However depending on what HS you use you may or may not need to use the mounting hardware.  Furthermore, depending on what HS you buy they may come with their own backplate/mounting hardware.  Check what accessories come with your HS before you buy.





*LGA 1155 MOUNTING HARDWARE​*Remeber, 1155 is directly compatible with 1156 so you don't need another mounting hardware kit if you are currently using 1156.  It is possible to get LGA 775 working with a 1156 however, it takes some modifying.  And, you still have to buy a 1156 mounting hardware kit.  This is only useful when you have a mounting "Top" bracket that will work well with whatever HS/waterblock you still want to use.  For those occasions where you want to keep an existing cooling solution.  In any case below are some 1155 compatible mounting hardware kits:




Thermalright 






Noctua 









Xigmatek






*GPU HEATSINKS​*This area of PC cooling can be a little tricky.  With GPU cooling, you have to also maintain active cooling with the ram ICs, mosfets and/or vregs.  When choosing a after market GPU cooler you also have to research if it comes with the necessary hardware to cool those items.  Furthermore, there are so many different vga card configurations you have to make absolutely sure that the GPU cooler and hardware is specifically designed for your video card.  Once this has been determined you then may need to seek out website reviews to determine what kind of performance is possible over OEM HSF designs before making your purchase.

Let's not kid ourselves, OEM HSF vga coolers are very good.  Furthermore, they do allow fan speed control via drivers which may/may not be the case if you go with after market cooling.  In some cases all that an OEM HSF needs is a quick lap (sanding down) of the OEM HS to remove any imperfections and/or drill marks and re-apply thermal compound.  So, in cases like this an after market cooler may not bee needed.  You have to weigh your options carefully when going with a after market vga cooler.  *And, it is imperative that you have proper PC Case Cooling.* As most after market vga cooling solutions don't ventilate heat out of the case.  Not only that, but you want to make sure there is some sort of active cooling with mosfets/vregs and ram IC's of your video card.  So good air circulation in your PC is a most. 

However, having read this and you are still interested in after market vga cooling you do have a few options:








Artic Cooling Accelero S2 (2 heatpipe design)











Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev 2 (4 heatpipe design).  Not sure why this isn't the S2.









Thermalright V2








Thermalright HR 03 RevA








Scythe Musashi 
*Owners*
King Wookie







Thermaltake DUOrb








Auras Fridge











Xigmatek Axe VD964





*120mm FANS​*The last aspect one could consider is a fan.  Although some HS's come with a fan others don't. So that leaves some of us wondering what to buy and, what should one pay for a good fan.  That's a tough choice to make because fans are more of a personal opinion then another other component when it involves cooling your CPU.  Some like a moderately silent fan, others like a fan that's pushes a lot of CFM but have a case that can muffle the noise.  While others want the a fan that silent even if heat is increased because of it.  There are possibly many other scenarios that can can be added here.  Hopefully the users here at TPU will help address those concerns on a individual bases (which is why I created this thread).  However, there a few popular fans out there that can be considered.

Scythe S Flex SFF21F
1600 RPM	
63.7CFM
28.0dBA

Scythe SlipStream SY1225SLH
1,600 rpm
88.11CFM
33.00 dBA 

Yate Loom D12M12
1650 RPM (+/-)
CFM 70.5
dBA 33

XiqmaTek XLF-F1253
1500 RPM
61 CFM
<20 dBA

Blacknoise Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series
M12-S3 73 CFM
1800 RPM
73 CFM
27 dBA 

1500 rpm ± 10% (max)
57,91 CFM
21.2 dB

and many others...

*Fan review(s)*
A good review of fans found here.

Mudducktor's Review Noctua NF-P12 vs Scythe SY1225SL12M vs YL D12SM vs Scythe SFF21F vs Zalman ZM-F3 vs Panaflo L1BX vs Panaflow M1BX vs Delta EFB1212LE vs Sunon KD1212PMB1.
Mudducktor's 
Subjective noise test:  Noctua NF-P12 vs Scythe SY1225SL12M vs 
YL D12SM vs Scythe SFF21F vs Zalman ZM-F3 vs Panaflo L1BX vs Panaflow M1BX vs Delta EFB1212LE vs Sunon KD1212PMB1.

VaporsReview: San Ace 1011 vs Comair Rotron MC1287 vs Panaflo U1A vs Sunon 38mm vs Sunon 25MM
Vapors Review: Yate Loon SL vs Thermaltake Silent vd Scythe Infinty vs Thermaltake BT vs Lian Li, vs Noctua 1200 vs Silverstone FN121 vs Akasa Amber

Vapor's Review: Scythe S-Flex E vs Scythe Slip Stream M vs Yate Loon D12SL-12 vs FNoctua P12 vs Noctua P12 vs San Ace 109R1212H1011

Vapor's Review: Delta WFB1212HE vs Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 vs Panaflo U1C vs Sanyo Denki San Ace 109R1212H1011 
Vapor's  Fan Filter Airflow Comparison: AeroCool Turbine vs Noctua P12 vs Yate Loon D12SL-12 vs Slip Stream M vs S-Flex G vs Panaflo U1C 

Vapor's Review: True vs S1283 vs IFX-14



*VGA MOSFETS/VREG & RAM HS​*Whenever you decide to use a after market cooler for your VGA card you must also take into consideration cooling your mosfets/vregs and ram as well (and anything else not mention that is pertains to your vga card).  There are different heat conductive tapes available that may/may not improve of thermal transfer of heat.  But for all intent and purposes what comes with the ramsinks should be enough to do the job effectively. *However, please make sure you actively cool your ram, mosfets/vregs.*

Scythe svch1000 vga heatsinks
Thermalright 3870/3850/8800gt heatsinks (I assume they come in different designs)
Zalman  ramsinks
Zalman 4850 mosfet HS (active cooling maybe required)
Zalman 4870 mosfet heatsink (please actively cool this)
Iandhs 4870 mosfet heatsinks (again it's a good idea to keep this area of your vga card cool)
Thermalright 9800 ramsinks



*PC CASE VENTILATION​*Now that you've invested in cooling your hardware why are you not getting lower temps?  Well, in all intent and purposes, the reasoning behind why can vary and may not be answered in this post.  However, we can discuss a few points that should effect pc case ventilation.
A. Make sure that there are no over hanging obstructions like ide ribbon cable, etc that can block air circulation.  This may take some time for some of you who never thought of this.  Figuring out what to tuck away safely without causing a short or damage your PC can take some time for figure out.  In some cases you may have to re-wire or convert to SATA hard drives and dvd/cd players in order to achieve this.  But in any case please make sure you don't do something that can cause a short or damage pc components.

B. Make sure you have an adequate intake fan that will push enough air into the pc case that.  You can check by placing your fingers at the rear vents (next to the PCI slots) and open air pci slots to feel any air movement.  No air movement equals not enough ventilation and, you may have to invest in a fan that maybe a tad bit louder for higher CFM which can bring better static pressure.  This is were a high CFM offfering the lowest noise fan comes into play.  A rule of thumb, a 60 CFM or better should do the job.

C. Always use the side cover of your PC when in use.  Not only does that reduce dust intake (negative pressure vs positive pressure is for another debate/thread) but should help properly circulate air in your case as by the manufacture's design.  If your chipset, CPU and/or GPU temps increase when using the side panel it's an indication that air is not properly circulating.  
Sidenote: I've found that cutting out some plastic window installation and taping it up alone the side of the case to work very well for my pc case.  I cannot guarantee this will work for your pc case.

I have found that because pc cases come in all shapes and sizes you are going to have to come up with ideas based on your pc.  What works in one pc may not work in another.  Be that as it may I want to explain what's positive pc case air pressure and what's negative PC case air pressure (from what I've learned):

Positive air pressure: Is when you have more fresh air coming into the pc case than there is hot air exiting the case. Usually what you have is a pc case with a intake fan's CFM (which should create higher air pressure) that is greater then the exhaust fan. This technique should reduce dust as the air is escaping ventilation holes instead of coming in.  If you decide on PAP setup you may want to invest in a high CFM fan and PCI ventilation slots.

Negative air pressure is when you have air coming into the case from every ventilation hole and orifice found within the pc case.  This also includes air coming in through the 5 1/4" and/or 3 1/2" drive bays.  This is why rear and top mounted fans need to exhaust air.  As fresh air is coming in through every entrance possible.  Some believe that this can increase dust inside your case as this method circumvents the fan's dust screens. 

A demonstration of positive air pressure can be found here.




*THERMAL COMPOUND​*And finally, unless I missed something, one of the last things to consider is thermal compound.  I won't go into whole lot of detail on this because there are quite a few brands out there that are both popular and offer decent performance.  Here are a few:
AS5/AS5 Ceramic 
ARCTIC COOLING MX-2
Tuniq TX-2 Cooling Thermal Compound
and many others...

Sidenote:
ArctiClean Thermal Material & Surface Purifier really does work well if you have thermal compound that's hard to remove. Also, so does Akasa Thermal Interface Cleaner





*ONLINE STORES​*There are a few online stores that offer HS.  However, it's impossible to list them all based on nationality, preference and personal experience.
Frozen CPU
Heatsink Factory
Newegg
Performance PC
Petra's Tech Shop
Sidewinder Computer

There are many more out there.  This is *not* a personal recommendation.

*Please note that you are still responsible for any and all modifications to your PC. The information presented here and from users are not held responsible for any information that is presented in this thread.  As with any PC and or electronic modifications experience in this field is a must. The information presented in this post is not a personal recommendation!*


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to help with this thread.  Great idea for new commers to read up on good air coolers.

I run a  Hyper Z600 passive with bolt through.  OCZ Freeze thermal compound under it, and with a single 120 exhaust fan I get temps no higher than 65C.  Idle is mid 50's with no fans.  Full speed I'm at 40Idle-55Load.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice thread EastCoast. I unfortunately won't be able to use anything that uses a 120mm fan. Testing my rig right now, biggest I can use a 100mm. Looks like I will for sure be getting Noctua's NH-U9B which will have two 92mm fan's. No way I'm buying a new case!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of Zalman's 9500? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118004

I need something that will fit in my case, anything over 100mm wont fit. Any suggestions in the $50 price range?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a great heatsink but too loud for me.  You should have no problem using it with a PII 920.  But, to be honest I am curious as to how well it holds up when you OC. 

Sidenote:
4870 mosfet cooler, hmm...

Edit: 
Found a review here and you have to listen to what the fan sounds like on high. 
Keep in mind that some may find fans that titter around 45 dBA are considered loud. At 50dBA and over I'm not sure who would find that acceptable as fan noise.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Whoa, that sucker is loud. Good thing it comes with a fan controller.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 28, 2009)

Very cool thread, definately something I wanna be a part of. To me, air cooling is a great way to go on a budget and for those that want to spend a few more bucks on some decent cooling for overclocking.

Cooling is no good if the airflow sucks, that's where knowing the way your case is meant to flow, the air moving capacities of your fans, cable management and other things come in. This kind of stuff takes practice and time, I've learned a lot about PC's since I started building them, and it shows with every new PC I build for myself or someone else.

Heatsinks are also important, but one can end up easily spending way too much. I tend to go with popular mid-price-range CPU coolers, usually below the $35 mark for CPU and GPU. But I find what is the best in the range I can get, like my Xigmatek S1283, great cooler. I got it for 26.99 shipped back before they took off in popularity (march 2008-ish), great deal. Then later on I got the crossbow bolt kit, which is nice but dissapointed me as the Intel-style clips were easy to use (easier than OE intel coolers) and held just as tight as the screws in my findings, still use it 'cause I got it, but it's not required by any means, my temps didn't drop, nothing really changed. I also added a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k 120x38mm fan, which is controlled by an old Zalman FanMate2 fan controller to about 2.1k rpm (from an old Zalman 7700 cooler purchase). This keeps temps cool on anything under it for my needs and is atm keeping my e8600 @ 4.5Ghz under 65C per core, more than 30C away from TJMax on these chips.

Beyond that is my Antec 900, it's a decent case, the airflow is good, and the new 900-2 looks to be great with it being based on an Antec 1200. Though if I had waited a year I would've chosen the cheaper yet very effective Antec 300, overall a great design on a budget you can't beat that case. Nonethe less the air comes in from the front and side, and exits through the rear and top, which is great for cooling using airflow. Having a fan in the top of the case is a must-have for me, it helps remove so much more hot air that can otherwise stay put. Plus using a negative-style airflow in-which the exhaust fans are moving more air than the intake fans keeps more airflow from all vents keeping things cool, but also attracts more dust...I don't mind cleaning once a month or two. Different cases may be different or limited to the types of fans installable, but some modifacation and wise choice on a budget can make a great difference in air cooling, plus it depends on how much you want to pay for functionality/performance and how much you want to remove from that for looks, there's always some negatives, but cooling on a budget is definately still won by air cooling, same with performance-per-dollar in what I've seen. There are some great budget water cooling setups out there, but a well thought out and similarly budgeted air cooling solution will usually be just as effective with modern day cooling technology, smaller and cooler running processors, definately helps with using cheaper cooling and still achieving great overclocks and performance without spending hundreds of dollars for just a little more...depending on what you use your rig for, you may want that extra bit and be willing to spend it, for others, what you can get with what you have, or what your budget will afford is generally good enough if not too much.

Sorry for the rant, I'm just a strong supporter of air cooling, there's some great technology in it, some awesome coolers of all shapes and sizes, some that can compare to water cooling (to an extent), plus it's a good challenge for overclockers to attain the most they can without while trying to keep temps in check.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

batmang said:


> Whoa, that sucker is loud. Good thing it comes with a fan controller.



If you have a space constraint and there are no other HS's out there that can accommodate (knowing this will work) IMO go for it.  Unless someone else posts another HS.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LGA1466 Bolt thru kit



You might wanna fix that .


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm fairly limited unfortunately. It's between the 9500 and the Noctua NH-U9B. I already have a 92mm Noctua fan so I could double up on the NH-U9B.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 28, 2009)

How can you have a most popular list without the Xigmatek 1283?  She's a bang for buck winner and one of the most popular on this board I believe.

I enjoy the idea though!  I'm on it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Very cool thread, definately something I wanna be a part of. To me, air cooling is a great way to go on a budget and for those that want to spend a few more bucks on some decent cooling for overclocking.
> 
> Cooling is no good if the airflow sucks, that's where knowing the way your case is meant to flow, the air moving capacities of your fans, cable management and other things come in. This kind of stuff takes practice and time, I've learned a lot about PC's since I started building them, and it shows with every new PC I build for myself or someone else.
> 
> ...


There is some good info here folks.  In particular Proper PC Case Ventilation is a must not only for those who Air Cool but for those that Water Cool as well. It's very important that your PC Case allows for proper ventilation of air from the front to the rear (in most PC cases).  In order to achieve this you must make sure:
-those pesky IDE ribbon cables and other cables are safely tucked away
-Use a Case Fan that is capable of pushing air from the font of the PC Case to the rear. 
-make sure that if you use a tower shaped Heat Sink & Fan comb that the fan is push air towards the PC Case exhaust fan(s).

I am sure there maybe a few more tips that can be suggested.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

batmang said:


> Yeah, I'm fairly limited unfortunately. It's between the 9500 and the Noctua NH-U9B. I already have a 92mm Noctua fan so I could double up on the NH-U9B.



Let me get this straight, you know you can fit a NH-U98?  If so, then you should get that over the 9500.  If need be get another fan.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2009)

xig 1283 or 1284 + Scythe Slipstream?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> How can you have a most popular list without the Xigmatek 1283?  She's a bang for buck winner and one of the most popular on this board I believe.
> 
> I enjoy the idea though!  I'm on it!



I wasn't able to get them all .  This thread is still a work in progress.  However I am still curious about the Achilles S1284C.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2009)

btw u forgot teh infernal fire xtinguisher from the HS-Fan aread


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> xig 1283 or 1284 + Scythe Slipstream?



Get the Xig 1283. For the fan either the slipstream or the XiqmaTek XLF-F1253 (that if you like the color).  Those are both decent fans IMO.


----------



## eggyhustles (Jan 28, 2009)

what's the best cooler for a socket am2 cpu? small case btw


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

Notuca NH-U9B IMO. I will prolly get it this week. Very good quality and very quiet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

The Cooler Master V8 is awesome! Maybe add it? It keeps my PII cool.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 28, 2009)

that's club what i look for , nice idea eastcosthandle


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice if you're adding members i got a p2 940 i'll be putting together but currently running my 5kbe underneath an ultra120 extreme idle 28 load 40 with a panaflo fan on both sides.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

My temporary solution for my PII 920.















Hrrmm.... lol


----------



## Lordbollo (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool idea.
Well here is my lapped True 120 with 2x Scythe S Flex SFF21F in push/pull config. Ghetto modded so they fit as I only had 1 set of clips when I did it. This setup is on my QX9650 running at 3690mhz with 1.325v for and idle temp of 32/30/27/27 and full load temp of 53/50/45/48 running the Intel burn test, which gets my cpu hotter than prime95 etc. In a room with an avg temp of 22c/71f. My puter has been cleaned since this photo was taken. I have a Silverstone TJ-07 case with all the standard fans replaced with either noctua, or scythe fans.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice thread, and omfg...True Copper, it's beautiful! I'm getting the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 because it's €35 compared to the TRUE at €55, but If I find any copper ones at a reasonable price I'll probably look into getting it lol although I would like to have the Zalman CNPS9900 I'll probably stick to the S1283 because of the price. The Zalman is probably going to cost around €75 or something.

As for my current setup...don't laugh, actually, feel free to, it's Dell, how can you not laugh? 






An intake fan and a heatsink and nothing else. Cooling by Dell...I've got 2 Yate Loons on their way for my future build, might just stick one in there for better cooling since there is a fan plug on the PSU...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 28, 2009)

You forgot the HDT-1284 series! They are better for AMD systems, not so much on Intel because of the smaller IHS. I have a HDT-S1284EE, its a BEAST. I also have a HDT-S964 in my server.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice thread. Especially for those of us who can't afford water right now.

I'm currently on an Ultra 120 with a Noctua P-1200 fan. Awesome cooling and quiet.

But will hopefully later add a Scythe S-flex.

Pics: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1070035&postcount=372


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 28, 2009)

DaveK,
Can of air at walmart will do wonders for your PC.  Invest in at least 2 cans.  The reason is that dust build up can create heat on key components in your PC.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2009)

I know there are better air coolers available but the Zalman CNPS9700 in a proper case can be one bad ass cooler for 45nm chips. 

My E8400 @ 4050mhz 1.3v currently ranges from 24c/49c (idle/load) with a max of 52c while running orthos. Cost vs performance watercooling would be a really bad investment unless I change to a quad. 

Here is my CNPS9700 with a pair of 140mm fans @ 1000rpm helping things out I just leave the 9700 rotating at the minimum speed. .


----------



## DaveK (Jan 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> DaveK,
> Can of air at walmart will do wonders for your PC.  Invest in at least 2 cans.  The reason is that dust build up can create heat on key components in your PC.



Only problem is there isn't really any key components in my PC except the hard-drive lol. You should have seen it before I cleaned it a few months ago lol. The intake grill (which is blocked by the case, TERRIBLE design) was fully covered with dust, oddly enough the PC was the same temp, must be the giant heatsink?

Seriously though this case is retarded, look at the front of the case it'ss blocking the intake, who designed this crap? And here's a closeup of the fan It was a LOT worse than that when I cleaned it for the first time in like 2 and a half years XD

Not a big deal to me though, this POS Dell deserves to die for being a piece of crap. My first and last prebuilt computer that's all I know...


----------



## Jakl (Jan 28, 2009)

Ultra 120 Extreme Owner Here!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

ShadowFold, it appears they have to different kinds. The 1st appears to the be HDT-S1284 and the Achilles S1284C.  I'm still looking into them.
King Wookie, NP hope you find a lot of useful information. BTW, nice PC setup your got there.
TRIPTEX_MTL, I wonder what your ambient temps are?
DaveK, it appears that you are set on upgrading.  Post it when you are done.  
DjJakl, nice setup.  

To everyone else, thanks for the input.


Edit:
It appears that the Achilles S1294C is doing better then the HDT-S1284
Source
Source
source


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can anyone find a comparative review with the Spin Q?  

CL-P0466:

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1148&ID=1831#Tab0

Nevermind, found one here:

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2363&page=1


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great thread, my next two purchases as planned is a new HS and fan controller for my new tempest. I'm leaning towards the 1283 b/c as Don said earlier that seems to be the consensus for best bang/buck (my favorite category ). What I wanna know though is what's up w/  the core contact hs from sunbeam. Every post I've seen that "officially" rates hs puts that one at the top. It's also the same price as the 1283 (cheaper after rebate). Yet no-one seems to have it. Has anybody experience with it or why one shouldn't go for that one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna be writing up a quick review of this but this is with the stock fan.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83397

Akasa Evo 120


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's my 2 cents..  

Xigmatek Red Scorpion W/ Socket 1366 crossbow kit.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

The Blacknoise Noise Blocker fans suppose to offer good CFM yet very quiet.  Downside is they are expensive.  Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2009)

Ill post some pictures of both rigs soon, just in the middle of a custom window for the Antec 300.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 30, 2009)

Air cooled for life!

Geez, i sound like an old VW guy.

Anyway, these are the coolers I have run or are running right now.

CPU:
Noctua NH-U12P with dual NF-P12 fans (still using)





Northbridge:
Thermalright HR-05 SLI with SilenX 80x80x15mm fan (still using)





Southbridge:
Enzotech SLF-1 (still using)





For VGA cooling i've used a variety of coolers including
Zalman VF700
Zalman VF1000




Arctic cooling Acelero Extreme 2900 (modded)




Thermalright HR-03





Corsair Dominator Ram cooler:


----------



## tastegw (Jan 30, 2009)

not the prettiest by any means, but works very well for my pII

sunbeam core contact freezer /w Silverstone FM121-B 120mm  fan on it
110cfm @ 2400 rpm's,  antec 300 helping out a lil also.






i do gotta fix the wire you see tied to the mounting brace.

edit for temps:

29-31C idle 
cant say for load, as i have not tested with prime95, but havnt seen anything in the 40's yet while monitoring


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 30, 2009)

Air Cooling FTW !!!

Current setups:
1) u120x + 2 Scythe S-Flex on my main rig's E5200, here's the mobo out of the case:






2) IFX-14 passive on my secondary rig's E2200:






3) Scythe Ninja II on my oldie P4 rig, no pic unfortunately.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 30, 2009)

Xigmatek HDT S1284 Achillies Heel with Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM Fan. 

CPU:Q6600 3.4GHZ 1.3250VID, 1.43750Vcore.

Idle: 32-32-29-29
Load: 62-62-58-58

Mods: CPU is lapped. And note that when you replace the original fan with something better you can expect a few degrees lower results.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> TRIPTEX_MTL, I wonder what your ambient temps are?
> 
> Edit:



I think between 20c-21c


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 30, 2009)

may i suggest new heatsinks for the first post?
 scythe mugen, orochi, mugen2, infinity,
 thermolab baram,
 xigmatek thor hammer (coming soon),
 coolermaster V10 TEC (coming soon),
 ocz vendetta2, gladiator max,
 zerothem nirvana 120,
 and maybe a low-profile cooler section too (scythe zipang and such)?

fans (i suggest a link to vapor's fan reviews on XS):
 sanace 1011
 scythe ultra kaze, minibea, gentle typhoon
 silverstone FN 121
 zalman ZM-3 -the best-
and maybe different sections for low-mid-high speed fans and/or 25-38mm?

thermal compound:
noctua NT-H1 (on par with mx2)
shinetsu X23-7783D -the best-
IC Diamond 24 Carat


----------



## exo17 (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn it! Just bought the HDT s1283 and after I opened it I noticed how huge it actually was! I havent tried to install it yet but I have my doubts whether it will fit  .


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 30, 2009)

exo17 said:


> Damn it! Just bought the HDT s1283 and after I opened it I noticed how huge it actually was! I havent tried to install it yet but I have my doubts whether it will fit  .



Take out the side fan in you Raidmax, it will fit without hitting the top of the heatpipes on the Xiggy that way.


----------



## exo17 (Jan 30, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Take out the side fan in you Raidmax, it will fit without hitting the top of the heatpipes on the Xiggy that way.



Thanks! i just hope my VGA wont get too hot without that fan.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

Great input so far.  For those that are posting what kind of HSF you are using could you also include idle and load temps (please make sure your System Specs are filled out)? Thanks


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

Madshrimp now has a heat sink database


----------



## G-wiz (Jan 30, 2009)

Put me up for a Ultra-120. Same performance as a TRUE but 20$ less.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Great input so far.  For those that are posting what kind of HSF you are using could you also include idle and load temps (please make sure your System Specs are filled out)? Thanks



i have an HDT-1283 but my temp sensors are stuck, so i can only tell temp is a constant 41C on both cores


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 30, 2009)

This thing will be a beast cooler. 

Xigmatek's Thor's Hammer.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 30, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This thing will be a beast cooler.
> 
> Xigmatek's Thor's Hammer.



yeah! in my humble opinion its gonna beat true, but we'll have to wait for reviews


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 1, 2009)

@EastCoasthandle,

Are we limiting the discussions to CPU coolers only?

TRUE 120 with Thermaltake A2018 here, TIM-Consultants T-C Grease 0098.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 1, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> @EastCoasthandle,
> 
> Are we limiting the discussions to CPU coolers only?
> 
> TRUE 120 with Thermaltake A2018 here, TIM-Consultants T-C Grease 0098.


Anything PC Air Cooling related should be find


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 1, 2009)

so video card coolers as well, to be updated in 1st page (?):

scythe musashi
auras fridge
zerotherm gx810/815/hurricanehc92cu
accelero twin turbo/s1/s2 (turbo module)/xtreme
zalman vf-1000/gv1000/vf900cu/vf2000/vf700cu/vf700alcu
akasa vortexx 2
thermalright v2/hr-03/hr-03 plus/hr-03 gt/hr-03gtx/hr03 revA/hr-03-r600/t-rad2/hr-11
termaltake duorb/tt fanless
xigmatek battleaxe
gigabyte v-power

are the main graphic hsf


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 1, 2009)

Possibly at a later time, but I cannot make any guarantees at this time.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anything PC Air Cooling related should be find



Thank you.

Alright then; 

Thermaltake Armor VA8003SWA chassis

GPU - HR-03+ w/Thermaltake A2017 
NB - HR-05 SLI w/70mm Logisys
SB - HR-05 SLI/IFX w/70mm Logisys
RAM - (2) HR-07 w/70mm Logisys
MOSFETs - (2) HR-09S Type 2.

Chassis - Two Tt A2018 front intake, One Tt A2018 rear exhaust, One Tt A2017 rear exhaust, One Tt A2017 top exhaust, One Zaward B/S2203012M side panel exhaust.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind knowing the best fan maker.  Is Thermaltake or Sycthe better?  I want nice cfm that isn't too loud. Any suggestions?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Original Post has been updated to include:
-GPU heatsinks
-Included PC Case Ventilation


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2009)

Just want to say EastCoast that you make the best clubhouses on this site.  Well done.   The w/c clubhouse has been a valuable resource for me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

Why aren't I written under the users who own the Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme ?!


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 2, 2009)

hey everyone
i have a question for all of you
currently i'm using an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro to cool my B3 q6600.  i can get to 3.6ghz on air @ around 1.48V, but my temps idle at around 50*C.  so, for my question....what is the best air cooler i can get FROM NEWEGG?  it HAS to be from newegg because i have a giftcard.  
so that means no thermalright coolers


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> Why aren't I written under the users who own the Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme ?!



fixed


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> hey everyone
> i have a question for all of you
> currently i'm using an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro to cool my B3 q6600.  i can get to 3.6ghz on air @ around 1.48V, but my temps idle at around 50*C.  so, for my question....what is the best air cooler i can get FROM NEWEGG?  it HAS to be from newegg because i have a giftcard.
> so that means no thermalright coolers



CM V8, hands down, I think.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> fixed



Do NOT let that happen again.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> CM V8, hands down, I think.



i was looking at the V8 but then i heard really good things about the Tuniq Tower, but that may be too big for my case without removing the side fans.  i was looking at a noctua cooler, but i read a horrible review on toms. =\


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> Do NOT let that happen again.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


>



You think I'm playin', foo?


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> i was looking at the V8 but then i heard really good things about the Tuniq Tower, but that may be too big for my case without removing the side fans.  i was looking at a noctua cooler, but i read a horrible review on toms. =\



I would just get the Ultra 120 eXtreme. You're going to HAVE to get it at _some point_. It's never going to be beat.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> hey everyone
> i have a question for all of you
> currently i'm using an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro to cool my B3 q6600.  i can get to 3.6ghz on air @ around 1.48V, but my temps idle at around 50*C.  so, for my question....what is the best air cooler i can get FROM NEWEGG?  it HAS to be from newegg because i have a giftcard.
> so that means no thermalright coolers



In all honesty those are great temps you have now.  I am not sure if you are going to get any better performance based on the temps and the amount of fan noise you can tolerate now. 

However, there are few that are of "interest".  Based on newegg only purchase:
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283

ZEROtherm ZEN FZ120 although I do like the ZEROtherm ZEN NV120 (not sold at newegg)

XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE

I'm sure there maybe a few others.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> In all honesty those are great temps you have now.  I am not sure if you are going to get any better performance based on the temps and the amount of fan noise you can tolerate now.



tbh...i really dont care about fan noise as long as it will keep my quad at low temps


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Check post 73.  I've updated it for a total of 3 HS.  However I can't guarantee those will do any better then what you already have.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Check post 73.  I've updated it for a total of 3 HS.  However I can't guarantee those will do any better then what you already have.



what fan would you suggest to use with that 3rd xigmatek

i was looking at the reviews and some people said the fan that comes with it isn't that great


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

The S1284 is really only best on AMD cpu's. Get the S1283 Black Knight. It's the best Intel air cooler on the market.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Check post 73.  I've updated it for a total of 3 HS.  However I can't guarantee those will do any better then what you already have.



I really like you.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 2, 2009)

S1283 would give you better results. I bought the HDT Achillies heel s1284 for its looks. 

Check up on my previous post in this thread it doesn't do that worse of a job with intel CPU's anyways. 

IDLE 32-32-28-28
LOAD 62-62-58-58 

Thats with a CPU with a VID of 1.3250 and 1.43750Vcore so do the math .  


Anyway I'm waiting for that Thor's Hammer CPU cooler from Xiggy, I don't care if it'll underperform its expectations, I'm gonna buy it simply cause it looks kick ass lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> what fan would you suggest to use with that 3rd xigmatek
> 
> i was looking at the reviews and some people said the fan that comes with it isn't that great



I've checked newegg and they have fans by SILENX.  I've never heard of them until now and they are offering some high CFM at extremely low dBAs.  I can't vouch if that's real or not.  On the other hand, the XIGMATEK XSF-F1251 should be a good fan.   But if you want a fan and don't care about fan noise get a high cfm delta .  I am sure, one day, you may change your mind about fan noise.  In all seriousness this is a good fan.


Edit:
Oh, almost forgot this fan needs a good amount of "juice" make sure you get both the 3-pin and 4-pin connection and hook this up to your PSU.  Not through the motherboard.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> I really like you.


 
I am glad you are enjoying this thread.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

A good review of fans found here.  

In an nutshell:
1st Panaflo FBA12G12M-1BX
2nd Sunon KD1212PMB1-6A
3rd Delta EFB1212LE 

Had he used the Delta EFB1212SHE it would have beat the others. But the noise would have been unbareable IMO.  Although you pay more for those fans you can clearly see that the difference between a Panaflo and a Scythe is marginal at best.  That's why I really didn't include them (at least not yet).  In the end, what appears to matter most is the fin design (and overall design) of the heat sink itself.  IE: keeping your CPU cool at low CFM, for example.



Edit:
Noctua fan results here
Subjective noise test here.  I have a few of those fans and agree with what he said about them.  Therefore, the others can't be that far off.


----------



## tastegw (Feb 2, 2009)

no sunbeam core contact or silverstone fan owners besides me?

i thought these would be popular.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

tastegw said:


> no sunbeam core contact or silverstone fan owners besides me?
> 
> i thought these would be popular.



Sunbeam isn't really a known brand. I prefer Xigmatek stuff.. I'm addicted to their products  I do have silverstone fans in my HTPC tho. They are pretty quiet.


----------



## tastegw (Feb 2, 2009)

when i first installed my silverstone, it whined like a little girl..but after a few days, i guess it just got the "rust" out,  and its now quiet running @ max rpms.

but the first few days, i was ready to yank it back out and just go with something else,  glad i didnt tho.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

hmm, I am listed as an IFX-14 owner, but not as an u120x owner....and I got both in pics in my post !


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, you can add me to the Scythe Musashi owners. Huge improvement over the Zalman VF-900 I had. 12 -15 deg drop and quieter.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

Count me to the Xigmatek S1283 owners. Cheaper and MUCH better than my previous Zalman CNPS9700.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 2, 2009)

i suggest a list of links to fan reviews:
the 4 from vapor @ XS (the best fan reviews)
the ones on spce
the onles on bitlabs (if i remember correctly)
ones i dont know about


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 2, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> i suggest a list of links to fan reviews:
> the 4 from vapor @ XS (the best fan reviews)
> the ones on spce
> the onles on bitlabs (if i remember correctly)
> ones i dont know about



I second that request.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im looking to replace my S1283 - any way to upgrade from those?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Im looking to replace my S1283 - any way to upgrade from those?



Nope. You could try a S1284 but they are only a little better.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nope. You could try a S1284 but they are only a little better.



Im a little worried and hoping its just that i have seated it incorrectly, but I idled @ 60 odd degrees last night 

Got some MX-2 on the way, but I like the look of the Tuniq Tower


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

That's not right. My stuff idled at 19c with my Xigmatek stuff. You have good ventalation right?


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That's not right. My stuff idled at 19c with my Xigmatek stuff. You have good ventalation right?



sure do. I re seated it after removing all my H20 loop,  but 3 reseats later and im still idling in the 60's when i used to idle in mid 20's / mid 30's.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> sure do. I re seated it after removing all my H20 loop,  but 3 reseats later and im still idling in the 60's when i used to idle in mid 20's / mid 30's.



Are you using pushpins or the retention kit? Might have to reseat it again


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 2, 2009)

the crossbow bracket - once this MX-2 arrives im going to try again. lol.


----------



## Altered (Feb 2, 2009)

Im running a Kingwin RVT-9225 with VANTEC TD9238H 92mm fan. Yeah I have the fan on a controller.  But I have decent results and dont have to have the fan running but about 2000rpm probably close to 30dBA and its not to bad. Keeps my 50% OC at about 30 deg idle / 50 deg load.  
Things I like  
No motherboard removal
Rubber pins provide a vibration free fan mount 
Less than $30 price tag
Intel and AMD application
A tad smaller helps in tighter cases

Nice info here.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

kyle2020, the IHS of your CPU may have an unusual convex or concave bend to it leaving some sort of microscopic gap with the HS.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> kyle2020, the IHS of your CPU may have an unusual convex or concave bend to it leaving some sort of microscopic gap with the HS.



Its possible it could be his cpu.  Kyle try putting the stock cooler on it and see what temps your getting.  If it's the chip the temps should be close, within 5 degrees.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 2, 2009)

@EastCoasthandle,

Thank you for adding me, but I actually have the regular TRUE and you have me under the TRUE Black.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> @EastCoasthandle,
> 
> Thank you for adding me, but I actually have the regular TRUE and you have me under the TRUE Black.



fixed


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 2, 2009)

EastCoastHandle, thanks for updating my other cooler too


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> EastCoastHandle, thanks for updating my other cooler too



NP


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 2, 2009)

Eastcoasthandle, you do good work bro! 

Here's the links to the rest of Vapor's reviews. Don't know if there are any others.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=137832
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193125
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193646
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=188846


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Eastcoasthandle, you do good work bro!
> 
> Here's the links to the rest of Vapor's reviews. Don't know if there are any others.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, it has been added.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 2, 2009)

Are we gonna add NB/SB coolers as well?

I can attest to the Silenx fans.  I have an 80mm low profile (15mm) attatched to my Thermalright NB cooler.  Very quiet for the most part but is starting to whine a bit now.  it's been on for about a year now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2009)

If you want to discussing them and provide links in this thread be more then welcome.  As far as me adding them, I'm not sure at this time.  Right now, after market chipset heat sinks can be very tedious to remove and replace.  For example some:
-use thermal compound that has glue like quality that needs to be either heated or frozen to remove

-some motherboards require the use of a backplate which can be very hard to find.  If your motherboard comes with it you may need to re-drill holes if it doesn't use the same screws

-motherboards require both north and southbridge heatsinks because OEM version covers both in 1 unit.  This can greatly increase build time and overall cost as you now have to buy (in some cases) 2 separate heatsinks

-are simply not enough variety in after market chipset heatsinks to accommodate the plethora of different motherboards people use between Intel and AMD IMO

-and others I don't recall at this time

As you can see, changing those chipset HS can be very cumbersome to say the least.  This is why I haven't added them to the OP.  The best I've seen that works best is the re-applications of thermal compound and add a fan to OEM heatsink .  However, don't take this as means of not discussing it in this thread if you have pertinent information about them.


----------



## Duffman (Feb 2, 2009)

No problem.  I changed the one on my Maximus formula out and saw big drops in both NB and SB temps.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2009)

Duffman said:


> No problem.  I changed the one on my Maximus formula out and saw big drops in both NB and SB temps.



Hmm, what are you using now? Did you just add a fan or are you using a different hs?


----------



## BloodTotal (Feb 8, 2009)

don't add me, but I will give my 2 cents 

mx-2 is one of the best thermal pastes, and is the most readily availabe + it is non-conductive so that makes it one of the best choices for thermal paste if not the best.

The OCZ vandetta 2 one of the top 3 heatsinks (the other ones being Noctua, and the S183), its price tag is amazing, and is also readily available anywhere, which makes it a damn good choice for a heatsink. It sucks because you have to spill blood if you want to put it on (me as well as my friend who put ours on our rigs both spilled blood trying to get the pins pushed in (my name is blood, ironic.. I wondered if I keep the blood in there)

oh and, don't buy ultra kazes (3000rpm), they will cut your hand, and they are twice or 3 times as loud as my antec 900 fans on max


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

where would be a good site to buy a thermalright true black? i know newegg and tigerdirect dont sell them....also, how much do they usually go for? its either the thermalright or the xigmatek hdt s1283

and another question lol
could someone suggest a good fan to replace the stock xigmatek? like could you post a newegg link? 

thanks alot guys!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

The S1283 is half the price and definitely better when you get the bolt through kit with it.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the TRUE black with MX-2 but TRUE black is just to pricy I had bought the TRUE black as the shop didn't have any other options and the best performer would be the TRUE


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

wait...what about the tuniq tower?

i'm still really confused as to what i should get

i know that if i got the tuniq tower, i would have to remove 2 of my 4 side fans


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tuniq towers are left in the water compared to the TRUE and the S1283.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> where would be a good site to buy a thermalright true black? i know newegg and tigerdirect dont sell them....also, how much do they usually go for? its either the thermalright or the xigmatek hdt s1283
> 
> and another question lol
> could someone suggest a good fan to replace the stock xigmatek? like could you post a newegg link?
> ...



sidewinder
frozen CPU
Xoxide
heatsink factory


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm whatever happened to the Thermaltake Big Typhoon


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Tuniq towers are left in the water compared to the TRUE and the S1283.



sorry, i feel like an idiot today.  what do you mean by that? the tuniq tower isnt that great compared to the true and the s1283?


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> sorry, i feel like an idiot today.  what do you mean by that? the tuniq tower isnt that great compared to the true and the s1283?



correct. Plus they cost a lot more (atleast in the UK they do).


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, so its definately the xigmatek for me

what do you all think about a fan to replace the stock fan that comes with it?
i'd love it if you could post a link from newegg.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> ok, so its definately the xigmatek for me
> 
> what do you all think about a fan to replace the stock fan that comes with it?
> i'd love it if you could post a link from newegg.



the fan that comes with it is pretty good really.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> the fan that comes with it is pretty good really.



how do you think it will perform with my b3 q6600?
right now i use an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro...i use the voltage in my system specs to go oc to 3.2 (my vid is 1.3) and my idle temps are around 34*C....and i think my load temps are around 48-50*C


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

I idle @ 3.6Ghz, 1.38V at like 25 - 30 degrees across all the cores - with yours being a B3 Im guessing you wont idle as low, however you will most deffinately notice a load temperature drop.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I idle @ 3.6Ghz, 1.38V at like 25 - 30 degrees across all the cores - with yours being a B3 Im guessing you wont idle as low, however you will most deffinately notice a load temperature drop.



ok

thanks for the all the help everyone

i'm going to order the xigmatek at 8pm EST
so if anyone has any objections they have 6.5 hours to post


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> ok
> 
> thanks for the all the help everyone
> 
> ...



Objection! Make sure you get the crossbow bracket too!


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Objection! Make sure you get the crossbow bracket too!



could you post that in a newegg link? i dont know where i'd find that


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233024

That comes with the bracket.. It's also better!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233019

That's for the S1283 non black knight. The BK comes with the bracket in the box tho!!

I've had 5 Xigmatek coolers my self and I use them on my friends builds too  Xigmatek is THE best!


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

i think it would be cheaper to just get the blacknight, b/c i wont have to wait for the bracket to become available again


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 8, 2009)

Once I get my new PC I'm definitely getting this baby.  Let's hope my MOBO can support it since it's so heavy.  I can't believe they still have these.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexcoedtr.html


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 8, 2009)

boredgunner said:


> Once I get my new PC I'm definitely getting this baby.  Let's hope my MOBO can support it since it's so heavy.  I can't believe they still have these.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexcoedtr.html



thats mad expensive lol


----------



## Haytch (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is trying extra hard to cool parts down with air, when they should be more concerned with getting rid of the heat.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

i own the S1283 can i be in??? Also what about the Thermal take V1? 
just for proof that i have a S1283 (and i want to post my old setup) here is a pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






damn i forgot how sexy that 1283 is  i may buy another sometime just so i can look at it.(and i want to give my dad my V1)


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I maight be able to add insight here and there.

BTW eastcoast...if you want add me to the owners list for every Xigmatek on that list....Including the hammer!!!!!


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 8, 2009)

Whats the best VGA cooling for 8600GT...
Ive heard VF900 and Artic Cooling S1..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Whats the best VGA cooling for 8600GT...
> Ive heard VF900 and Artic Cooling S1..



the S1 gets my vote


----------



## Duffman (Feb 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, what are you using now? Did you just add a fan or are you using a different hs?



I have the Thermalright HR-05 SLI on the Northbridge and the Enzotech SLF-1 for the Southbridge.  I have a Silenx fan on the HR-05


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I think I maight be able to add insight here and there.
> 
> BTW eastcoast...if you want add me to the owners list for every Xigmatek on that list....Including the hammer!!!!!



you
have
the
hammer??????? 

me needing tests now!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 8, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> you
> have
> the
> hammer???????
> ...



You will have to wait just like all the other good net fellas and ladies.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

I await the day were the diameter of those heat pipes are so large that they become the contact area itself (welded together).


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2009)

well with the heat I hear the i7's are capable of its going to take a real leap in some sort to keep things where users are comfortable!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmm, haven't been paying attention to i7's thermal envelope.  Good info.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 9, 2009)

just ordered my xigmatek dark knight 




btw
why wont my number of posts and thanks increase?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2009)

I believe posts in clubs and in GN sections dont count.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> You will have to wait just like all the other good net fellas and ladies.




that hsf is a beast. NDA doesnt allow you to tell anything about it? like if it is better or worse than a TRUE?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess the Zalman I mentioned on page 2 doesnt count..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess the Zalman I mentioned on page 2 doesnt count..


I'm not sure why you are saying that?  If you like you can post pics of it and post idle and load temp pics as well.  This is part of the purpose of this thread.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm not sure why you are saying that?  If you like you can post pics of it and post idle and load temp pics as well.  This is part of the purpose of this thread.



I did... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1183109&postcount=29 

On page 2.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I did... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1183109&postcount=29
> 
> On page 2.


I am talking about pics showing both idle and load temps.  And, let's not forget that the E8400 has a thermal envelope of 65Watts at stock.  So, it's no surprise that it does well with an E8400 overclocked.  However, when compared with a thermal envelope of 125Watts or more there appears to be other HS that can do better.   However, I'll add it to the 1st post for variety and the CNPS9700 seems to do better then the CNPS9900 at 125watt thermal envelope and higher.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't think there was a specific thermal performance you required to add a HS to the list. 

You're right though, there are many better options than the 9700. However it is more than acceptable for OC'd 8400s and other lower thermal envelope CPUs.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 9, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I didn't think there was a specific thermal performance you required to add a HS to the list.
> 
> You're right though, there are many better options than the 9700. However it is more than acceptable for OC'd 8400s and other lower thermal envelope CPUs.



No, there isn't a specific thermal performance required for this thread.  But keep in mind I'm not going to include every heat sink in one post either.  However, if asked there should be some explanation for the temps on the E8400.  Something to keep in mind if someone wanted to know what kind of thermal performance one can get when using some quad core CPUs.  Until tested with the newer quad cores (Q9550*S*, etc).  This is why I said you are free to discuss it here.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, well tonight if I have time I'll recheck my idle/load/env temps as well as Vcore before and after droop. I'll post it up and you can use it if you like.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 13, 2009)

Madshrimp has a 120mm fan roundup.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 13, 2009)

Add me to the list for the  Ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> that hsf is a beast. NDA doesnt allow you to tell anything about it? like if it is better or worse than a TRUE?



Can say this..the retail sample is on its way to my door sometime early next week. Expect reviews to surface soon!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

i was just looking up the TRUE copper and it is ~$100+  forget that i was going to get it but I would rather spend the money on water


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 20, 2009)

add me to the list for the xigmatek dark knight

will post pics very soon!


----------



## chuck216 (Feb 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm whatever happened to the Thermaltake Big Typhoon




I just picked up the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX today as far as I can tell it's an excellent cooler, keeping the idle temp of my 5600+ brisbane X2 at 20c. It does hit 38c under load with prime 95 though, measured with both CoreTemp and Everest. Far better than the stock HSF that came with my brisbane, which would hit 60c under load.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool..... thread man.
Put me down under Artic Cooling Xtreme.


Few pics of it on my 9950...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey guise whats the best cooler for a E7400??? Im got my eye on a OCZ Vendetta2 at the mo cuz its really easy for me to get one.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey guise whats the best cooler for a E7400??? Im got my eye on a OCZ Vendetta2 at the mo cuz its really easy for me to get one.



its a good cooler for a 7400. its fairly cheap too. if you dont want to push it to 5GHz its enough


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2009)

whats it like compared to a Noctua NH-U12F??


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Guys am using the OCZ Vendetta 2, with the fan that comes with the kit and artic 5 silver paste. But have not got much change in my loand and idle temps. Woud artic 5 take more time to show any results? Am running a 6000+ brisbane, with idle temps of 41-42 degs and on load temps going upto 59-60 after half an hour of orthos. Is this normal?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats it like compared to a Noctua NH-U12F??



i think they are on par, maybe with the vendetta winning a degree or two, especially on low heat loads. it costs much less, which is very important to me. It has the same hdt design of a xigma HDT-1283, which is the best perf/cost ratio in the market IMO. the noctua comes with a better fan and can attach a second fan, but the vendetta is still the one to chose. check out benchmarkreviews.com cooler reviews, they are pretty good.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

A little help, also how much artic 5 is required between the heatsink and the proccy. Some places it says put two lines on two of the center copper lines, some say just a bit on the cpu is enuf, its confusing.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 23, 2009)

Rice sized bead is what I use.
 It spreads nicely cuz of all the pressure the HS put on the cpu.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 23, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> A little help, also how much artic 5 is required between the heatsink and the proccy. Some places it says put two lines on two of the center copper lines, some say just a bit on the cpu is enuf, its confusing.



http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2009/02/16/all-about-tim/1


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 23, 2009)

Add me for a ThermalTake V1 and a Zalman VF1000 + ZM-RHS88 VGA cooler


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats it like compared to a Noctua NH-U12F??



The noctua is actually right about the same temps, but I can guarantee the Noctua will be quieter in the case if that matters!


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 23, 2009)

completely off topic...BUT...sneeky, whenever i see your name, i cant help but think of birds.  idk why...maybe parakeet? sorry

ON TOPIC: i totally agree with you sneeky on the noctua being quieter, my friend has one...he says its really quiet.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 23, 2009)

OT from current conversation...  Not sure if anyone has seen this 120mm fan roundup/review at silentpcreview:

They look at a number of fans with posted vs. actual CFM and noise levels:

Nexus Real Silent Case Fan D12SL-12 
ARX FD1212-A Series 
ebmPapst 4412 Series 
Antec Tri-Cool 120 
Noctua NF-S12 Series 
Scythe S-Flex & Kama Flow Series 

Here:  http://www.silentpcreview.com/article695-page1.html

The only thing that's difficult about the reivews is the update they made in the airflow mesurements, the updated methodology showed a much lower CFM number for all fans.

If someone already posted this, apologies.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 23, 2009)

*120mm fan roundup/review at silentpcreview*

I disagree with the testing methods and scores ...  
They did not use any special instrument to measure the true CMF . 

The fans should be divided and tested  by : 

1) RPM speed  2) Real CMF  3) Noise level 

A simple db meter and some speculations about quality of bearings , does not make this story to qualify  for the title of the " hardware review " .


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 23, 2009)

You can add me to the Accelero S1 and TRU 120 list


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone have experience with this fan?  (Either the 1250 or 2000 version)






These guys give it very good reviews...
http://www.ocmodshop.com/ocmodshop.aspx?a=1486


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 25, 2009)

Please add me for a 120 mm OCZ Vendetta 2.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 25, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Anyone have experience with this fan?  (Either the 1250 or 2000 version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great fan there. even waterproof LOL


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 25, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> great fan there. even waterproof LOL



I got a kick out of that.  It's hyped to be proof of how well sealed the bearings are - I doubt it would work in salt water


----------



## DaveK (Feb 25, 2009)

Which cooler should I get guys, a Xiggy S1283, S1284 or a TRUE?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 25, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> I got a kick out of that.  It's hyped to be proof of how well sealed the bearings are - I doubt it would work in salt water



yeah maybe it wont work in salt water, but in normal water they run queite well. not that this would be useful tho. but you could maybe build a watercooling pump with it, LOL


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 25, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Which cooler should I get guys, a Xiggy S1283, S1284 or a TRUE?



for AMD, s1284, for intel either 1283 or 1284, performance is almost the same. TRUE lapped will give you maybe 1-1.5 degrees better temps, but at double the price


----------



## red268 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I'm in:

Got myself an Arctic Cooling Acellero S1 Rev 2 with the Turbo Module sitting on it.

Then I got the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme.
Put a Xilence Red Wing 120mm fan on the TRUE.

All are fantastic!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2009)

I gots a Xigmatech HDT-S1283 coming in on Monday with my mobo. hopefully this will fit in my Antec 902 without any issues.

add me to the club i suppose. temps of my new rig & everythin else will be posted at a later date.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I gots a Xigmatech HDT-S1283 coming in on Monday with my mobo. hopefully this will fit in my Antec 902 without any issues.
> 
> add me to the club i suppose. temps of my new rig & everythin else will be posted at a later date.



does the 902 have a fan on the door, if so you will most likely need to mod it to get the plastic bits out of the way (if it is similar to the original 900)


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> does the 902 have a fan on the door, if so you will most likely need to mod it to get the plastic bits out of the way (if it is similar to the original 900)



it has got onoe but its lower, right? i think it should fit


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2009)

Im not too sure of its positioning, but you can always run without the door if there is an issue, at least untli you can mod if needed!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2009)

awwww nOoOoOo dont start putting doubts in my head now after I went through so much trouble (getting help off my dad to order the stuff online - Its an up hill battle since he doesnt like using his credit/debit cards online incase his details get stolen or something.) just to get this Xigmatek over a OCZ Vendetta2 which i coulda got from my local hardware dealer that reportedly also had the same issues with it not fitting in the 900 case 

the whole reason why i shunned the Vendetta2 was because of stories that it might not fit in the case....now im back to square one....


----------



## chuck216 (Feb 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> awwww nOoOoOo dont start putting doubts in my head now after I went through so much trouble (getting help off my dad to order the stuff online - Its an up hill battle since he doesnt like using his credit/debit cards online incase his details get stolen or something.) just to get this Xigmatek over a OCZ Vendetta2 which i coulda got from my local hardware dealer that reportedly also had the same issues with it not fitting in the 900 case
> 
> the whole reason why i shunned the Vendetta2 was because of stories that it might not fit in the case....now im back to square one....



I personally would have recommended the Big Typhoon VX, not because I happen to own one but because I know it doesn't have any clearance issues in the Antech 900 case. I'm running one in mine and it will even fit with a side panel fan in place. 

It may even be better than the tower coolers in the 900 because the Typhoon thrives on th e air intake from that side panel. Here's a couple screenshots with 4 different temperature monitoring programs, Everest, Coretemp, Speedfan, and Sensorsview. The first is at idle, the second at load under Prime95. 

Not bad for $50 at the local CompUsa. I can't believe I'm the only one posting in the club that owns one.

Edit: Oops I should have checked your system specs before posting. However I'm guessing you have to original Big Typhoon with the single speed 1300 rpm fan. If so why not just invest in a higher cfm fan and replace it would be cheaper than a whole new heatsink, The typhoon should cool as well as mine does with a ~80 or 90 cfm fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> awwww nOoOoOo dont start putting doubts in my head now after I went through so much trouble (getting help off my dad to order the stuff online - Its an up hill battle since he doesnt like using his credit/debit cards online incase his details get stolen or something.) just to get this Xigmatek over a OCZ Vendetta2 which i coulda got from my local hardware dealer that reportedly also had the same issues with it not fitting in the 900 case
> 
> the whole reason why i shunned the Vendetta2 was because of stories that it might not fit in the case....now im back to square one....



With a tower cooler the door fan is pointless for the most part anyways. I modded my 900 door and left the one side just mesh and removed the fan harware and the surroundings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Edit: Oops I should have checked your system specs before posting. However I'm guessing you have to original Big Typhoon with the single speed 1300 rpm fan. If so why not just invest in a higher cfm fan and replace it would be cheaper than a whole new heatsink, The typhoon should cool as well as mine does with a ~80 or 90 cfm fan.



because im buying a cooler for my new system?


----------



## chuck216 (Feb 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> because im buying a cooler for my new system?



Well if clearance is an issue, yes. If you already have the Typhoon and the Zigmatek won't fit in your 902, then you could always use the Typhoon as it's every bit as good as the Zigmatek. and has no clearance issues in the 900 case.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Well if clearance is an issue, yes. If you already have the Typhoon and the Zigmatek won't fit in your 902, then you could always use the Typhoon as it's every bit as good as the Zigmatek. and has no clearance issues in the 900 case.



I dont have the fittings to 'refit' my 939 cooler onto a LGA775


----------



## Evo85 (Mar 2, 2009)

You can add me to the club! 

I have: 

Coolermaster V8
Thermaltake CL-034 Northbridge cooler
ZALMAN VF700-ALCU  GPU Cooler


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being added to the club.  Right now I just have a cpu cooler, the Cooler Master Z600R(That's a big Ol' Bitch).


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice club, My build is using all air with the biggest sinks I could fit, some pics.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 3, 2009)

That SLI cable looks like is just cleared that heatsink 

I am assuming that you can't close the case with that CM V8 cooler? 

Maybe a hole cut to size in the panel would help?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't beleive I have only just noticed this thread..... apt timing as I have just ordered a "Thor's Hammer" so when it arrives I could do a mini review?  Although I am not going to install it until me new case arrives as this Heatsink is BBBIIIGGGGG.


----------



## red268 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pic showing the temps of all my stuff. This was taken while I was in the middle of painting my Antec 1200, so the side panel wasn't on. It was also just after midnight with the window open.

Everything is at stock speeds, and this is before I changed the BIOS on my 3870 (Which I still haven't got round to yet ....)






Sorry about the quality of the next two. They were both taken on my K850i phone camera. This is just showing the TRUE and Acellero in place. Pic was taken before I got the 'Turbo Module' for the Acellero, not that you'd be able to see it from this pic anyway!






And finally, just to show it with the side on the case. I think it's worth pointing out here: I only have the middle fan turned on at the front of the case. It blows on to my hard drives and over to my graphics card. Fan filters get dusty FAST - We've got 3 dogs! Other fans are plugged in for long gaming sessions and for when I am overclocking/benchmarking.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 3, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I can't beleive I have only just noticed this thread..... apt timing as I have just ordered a "Thor's Hammer" so when it arrives I could do a mini review?  Although I am not going to install it until me new case arrives as this Heatsink is BBBIIIGGGGG.



If ever someone was qualified to review gear, you are.


----------



## exon1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Count me on for Asus Royal Knight ^^
-Price: about 60€, found it for 46€
-12ºC less on stock voltage/frequency than the Intel cooler

It surely isn't the best cooler, and it's quite expensive, but it's very fancy and useful ^^
(OC temps)

I hope I'm welcome in the club ^^

Btw, nice rigs


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I can't beleive I have only just noticed this thread..... apt timing as I have just ordered a "Thor's Hammer" so when it arrives I could do a mini review?  Although I am not going to install it until me new case arrives as this Heatsink is BBBIIIGGGGG.



I have to say Tatty you are very right on the size. its the biggest Xig Or tallest off the mobo cooler I have had in my hands to date. So far top notch as far as cooling my E8600!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I can't beleive I have only just noticed this thread..... apt timing as I have just ordered a "Thor's Hammer" so when it arrives I could do a mini review?  Although I am not going to install it until me new case arrives as this Heatsink is BBBIIIGGGGG.



Please do, I love that thing


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 8, 2009)

what site have you ordered from tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> what site have you ordered from tatty?



It's on Pre-order here:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigm...ickel-and-Double-layer-HDT-LGA775-1366-Cooler

They have e mailed me and told me it hould be in stock Tuesday or Wednesday so hopefully I might have it by the end of the week, I paid £7 less than that though, they have changed the price this week   Still have not got the new case yet though


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Mar 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I have to say Tatty you are very right on the size. its the biggest Xig Or tallest off the mobo cooler I have had in my hands to date. So far top notch as far as cooling my E8600!



results! numbers! i cant wait


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I join I have a Xigmatek Dark Night over my E8500 @4.00 GHz. Works well even better when I can get my ambiant temps down.


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to join as well, here's a shot of my cooler in action!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 6, 2009)

What cooler is better the 
Thermal Take V1 or Xigmatek HDT s1283 both lapped to 2k i own both of them and want best temps for my main rig.


----------



## zanzabar (Apr 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What cooler is better the
> Thermal Take V1 or Xigmatek HDT s1283 both lapped to 2k i own both of them and want best temps for my main rig.



1283 is better by a significant amount


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 6, 2009)

zanzabar said:


> 1283 is better by a significant amount



i have to agree with that when running lower voltage but when i put around 1.55v+ into the chip the 1283 temps go VARY high(60-63c) and the V1 sits at 47c thats idle

EDIT:I found the answer to my question by using my 5kBE that is being cooled by the 1283 and the 4850e that is being cooled by the V1 Idle temps at 1.32v (both a 65nm brisbane G2 so should be fairly accurate)
idle
V1 21c(fan on high)
1283 19c  (fan on high)

load 
V1 36-37c
1283 35-36c

high volts (~1.6v) at idle (won't even think about seeing what i get underload)
V1 47-48c
1283 61-65c(shut down at 65c)


----------



## warup89 (Apr 6, 2009)

uuuu new air cooling thread 

I've been having my TRUE for almost 2 years and its been good to my OC'ed cpu so far , and overall i have 11 fans on my pc [x8 120mm + x2 80mm + x1 60mm] and that's not counting the 2 from my Vcards. great cooling but a bit loud


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Tatty, I'm looking forward to your review, I'll wait till that cooler is on sale, but I do want one in the future...I do hear they're a pain in the ass to install though, a review I read was using the same board I have (P5Q Deluxe) and they had to use the small provided wrench to fully secure the mount screws to the backplate...I'm definately interested to see how it pans out for ya!

Also, nice setup warup89, looks like a solid build! How's that True treating you with push-pull?


----------



## JATownes (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is my Scythe Mugen 2 in action.  I LOVE THIS COOLER.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Also, nice setup warup89, looks like a solid build! How's that True treating you with push-pull?



Thanks!, my true has been great so far, 47C idle 58C load  with Push-pull [without it ill get +2c]


----------



## zanzabar (Apr 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have to agree with that when running lower voltage but when i put around 1.55v+ into the chip the 1283 temps go VARY high(60-63c) and the V1 sits at 47c thats idle



did u fill the part between the pipes and haze them.  and with intel u need the hard mount or u will get really bad temps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 6, 2009)

zanzabar said:


> did u fill the part between the pipes and haze them.  and with intel u need the hard mount or u will get really bad temps



I put the paste on the CPU and on the HSF like this





I don't think it needs much paste because the base and the IHS on the CPU are both lapped to 2k grit 
The way the paste is on the base of the HSF have given me best temps out of the other ways i have tried.

BTW The V1 and 1283 BOTH are on AMD CHIPS (AM2)


----------



## Amdguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all i own a Zalman CNPS9700


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Amdguy and to everyone else new here


----------



## DaveK (Apr 6, 2009)

Saw a TRUE Black on eBay US for €45 (Standard TRUE Retail here is €55) and his shipping was $13 to the US and Canada, so i thought, the cooler weighs like 650g, box can't be that heavy, he wanted $60 for the shipping! That added up to €91, no way I was paying that. I've gotten plenty of packages from the US, one was 4lbs and only cost $30, even if his shipping was $30 i would have considered it. Fuckin' dick.

If I can't find a TRUE Black I'll just get the normal one (but the black one is so awesome ) and 2 Scythe Slipstream 1200 fans, 68.5CFM at 24dB? Awesomeness, my Yate Loons are 46CFM at 25dB and the Antec Tri-Cool fans on Low are 39CFM at 25dB, might replace all my fans with them some day, they're €10 on QuietPC and they have good shipping prices.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Can I join, got a whole bunch of fans 

I Recommend these fans http://www.xoxide.com/hiper-120mm-fan-clrchrbled.html because they are damn cheap move a decent amount of air and are very quiet ( quieter then Antec tricools set to low speed)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

hey can I join??? I gots an OCZ Vendetta 2 & a AC Twin Turbo on me 4870


----------



## crtecha (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a cooler master vortex 752






nothing to crazy but keeps my phenom happy


----------



## mep916 (Apr 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> CoolMaster V8
> Owners
> Castiel
> _jM



You can add me to this list if you'd like. 

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/IMG_4128.jpg


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 22, 2009)

Joining in with the ZeroTherm BTF 90

http://img.techpowerup.org/081229/Capture010.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Hey Tatty, I'm looking forward to your review, I'll wait till that cooler is on sale, but I do want one in the future...I do hear they're a pain in the ass to install though, a review I read was using the same board I have (P5Q Deluxe) and they had to use the small provided wrench to fully secure the mount screws to the backplate...I'm definately interested to see how it pans out for ya!
> 
> Also, nice setup warup89, looks like a solid build! How's that True treating you with push-pull?



Still have not got it, since I went i7 and all the air reviews said the TRUE was more or less the best cooler for i7 I have stuck with my trusty old workhorse.........


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

Some nice HSF's posted in this thread...


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Hey Eastcoast, if you feel in an updating mood you can put an EX in front of my ownership status for the CoolerMaster Hyper Z600.  Been w/Water for about a month now in your other excellent club.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

ok, it's done...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

Update:

I got a Scythe Mugen II (just barely) cooling my Core i7 920 at 4Ghz.

Pic:


----------



## Kursah (May 16, 2009)

Nice setup Yukikaze, Is that wire going around the side of your rear 120mm exhaust the CPU power connector? If so, I found routing it under the bottom of the vid card in front of the PCI-e slot along the MB works much better, less stretching, on the few boards I've done it, no pinching between add-in cards and MB plus it looks a bit cleaner. Just a tip, I'm not crazy on cable mgt, but with my new case it's easy to do. How's that i7 treating you? Definately a beefy cooler for a sweet chip.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Nice setup Yukikaze, Is that wire going around the side of your rear 120mm exhaust the CPU power connector? If so, I found routing it under the bottom of the vid card in front of the PCI-e slot along the MB works much better, less stretching, on the few boards I've done it, no pinching between add-in cards and MB plus it looks a bit cleaner. Just a tip, I'm not crazy on cable mgt, but with my new case it's easy to do. How's that i7 treating you? Definately a beefy cooler for a sweet chip.



I used to do that on my Q9650, but here if I put it below the HD4870X2 then I can't route it above the rear fan. If it goes below the fan, it blocks the limited airflow to the board PWMs and they are hot enough I had to mod another fan to the back of the case to keep them cool (You can't see it in the pics), so I'd rather have the wire where it is and my board in working order than a prettier case and a toasted X58 

Took me the better part of Saturday to get it stable on 4Ghz, heat is a killer on those chips, but it is incredibly fast once it gets going.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 29, 2009)

my in the PROCESS media center.... 
(anyone know of a HTPC case that will fit the v8... any ideas)

V8...
i love it... Intel Q9650 Quad @ 4.2Ghz  (idle.. high 30c's... load.. mid 50c's)  and is QUIET...
only noise i hear is the BLU-RAY burner...

Intel Q9650 Quad @ 4.2Ghz
DFI LP DK P45-T2RS PLUS
Patriot Viper 4GB DDR2 - 5.5.5.15
DIAMOND Radeon HD 4890 1GB - (stock)
SAMSUNG 250gb sata
Cooler Master V8
Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX Chipset Cooler with 80mm fan
Thermalright HR-09S Mosfet Cooler
Thermalright HR-09U Mosfet Cooler


my I7 (Intel LGA 1366 i7 @ 2.8Ghz) .. is a different story...
i run the 'Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Heatsink' with a 120mm fan on each side...
sooo much heat... its sick... (idle.. low 40c's .. load... high 50c's)
with a ROOM fan pointed at it...
looking for options before i move to WATER... 

great info btw..


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

well.. this seems like an appropriate place to ask
Which case has better STOCK cooling
Antec 902 or HAF 932?


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> well.. this seems like an appropriate place to ask
> Which case has better STOCK cooling
> Antec 902 or HAF 932?



I'm gonna have to go with the HAF 932.  Bit tech did a case review that shows slightly better temps:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2009/02/25/antec-nine-hundred-two-902-review/4

It's gonna be close either way so which is cheaper? 

A better question would be the Antec 902 VS HAF *922*


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

902 is cheaper
HAF 922 :O
true say

gonna find a review now


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

well I owned a 900 and currently run the 922. I feel the antec pushed more pressure with thier fans than CM cases do, but the dual huge fans from CM have to take some advantage. I will say the CM case is a ton quieter getting things cool v. any 900 at full speed.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

will the HAF 922 accomodate the longest of cards though?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

And some. I found there is no real lack of room in the HAF 922, Im ruunning a GTS250 in mine and there is plenty of room for say an X2 card that is the full 11".  See!


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

okay man 
thanks
922 should save a bit of money and space over 932


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

Edited above post with an image for your own verification.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Edited above post with an image for your own verification.



aye.. thanks.
i guess that's what good cable management looks like


----------



## blkhogan (May 29, 2009)

Xiggy S1283 Red Scorpion cooling my PhII 940
Zalman VF900 cooling my 4830


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

*unsubscribes from thread* 
edit: what is the UK price for the HAF 922?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> aye.. thanks.
> i guess that's what good cable management looks like



That doesnt have the PSU either...lol

Here is a shot with the PSU installed as well, just for a better idea

Oh and this is at OC.UK http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-176-CM&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=


----------



## tonschk (Jul 24, 2009)

Air cooling Forever


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

what are all of the sinks for on the back of the card


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 24, 2009)

Add me to the list, Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 and an Ikonik Ra X10 SIM case (LOVE THIS CASE).


----------



## theorw (Jul 24, 2009)

Count me in too:
Xiggy 1283
Extreme spirit 2
2x Musashi


----------



## theorw (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are all of the sinks for on the back of the card



For insane cooling...
Wonder if they get warm at all!
U might drop 1 degree off the PCB!!!


----------



## theorw (Jul 24, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Update:
> 
> I got a Scythe Mugen II (just barely) cooling my Core i7 920 at 4Ghz.
> 
> ...



Those geforces on the red rig...
why are they not sli ed???


----------



## tonschk (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are all of the sinks for on the back of the card



This is a old nVidia 8800GT FANLESS ,run at 38-41 degrees celsius IDLE , room temp = 28-29 Celsius


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2009)

Enzotech ramsinks FTW! I stick those things anywhere I can. My sound card has doubled in weight!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> Those geforces on the red rig...
> why are they not sli ed???



Two reasons:
1) It is a P45 motherboard.
2) They aren't the same cards. One is a 9600GT, the other is the 8600GT. I use the second one to drive a third display.


----------



## tonschk (Jul 25, 2009)

To get the best airflow performance , the cut out of the grills is a must


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 25, 2009)

I has a pentium D 820, AC FPro7 and 38 degree ambients .. is that good?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 26, 2009)

Whee, I got me an Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme 4870X2. Keeping my HD4870X2 under 50c in GTA IV. I love this cooler, even if the installation wasn't much fun. I need to snap a few photos of it.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 15, 2009)

All air cooling in my rig.

Intel Q9550 with Zalman CNPS 9700 LED (with custom Green LED Fan)

2 HD4770s with TR HR 03 Rev. A (without fans mounted)

2 Scythe DFS123812-3000 "ULTRA KAZE" 120 x 120 x 38 mm 1 in rear exhaust 1 intake on side for GPUs

2 Scythe SY1225SL12SH  "Slipstream" 120 x 120 x 25 mm front intakes

1 SILVERSTONE FM121 120 x 120 x 25  inside case doubled up with front Scythe front fan blowing air through HD4770s.

1 Nexus WaveAir 80mm PCI fan set up inbetween HD4770s as dedicated exhaust fan.

1 Large fan on top of Antec 900 case.

All air baby!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Your 4770's really passive cooled?


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 15, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your 4770's really passive cooled?





Yeah. But the case has a ton of air flow.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

*Scythe GentleTyphoon*

I read that these fans are very quiet yet have better static pressure then other low noise fans which do not.  In particular the Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12B5AP-15 @ 1,850 rpm offering a suggested noise leve of 28dB.
Below is 500 rpm Scythe GentleTyphoon fan












source

I think these fans provide the lowest power consumption too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm using the Cooler Master GeminII, and I would recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap, high-performance cooler.  It's running my Q9400 at full load at 38C in a 23C room, I picked it up for $20 shipped from CM ($9 + shipping ).  I'm running 2 low RPM 120mm fans on it, with the high-rpm fans it kept the quad at 33C loaded.  Almost every enthusiast has spare 120mm fans, so for $20 it can't really be beat.  And it keeps the northbridge and memory cool.


----------



## mav2000 (Nov 1, 2009)

Those GT's are the best fans I have used in a long time. They are absolutely quiet...now the noisiest thing in my cabinet is my 4870.

You can barely hear them at full flow.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 31, 2009)

How about some Noctua NH-D14 love?


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea Baby yea!! Got one of those this week for my new build. Actually, aside from the 3 SSD's, I  bought the Noctua before MB case etc. Got the  Tuniq TX-3 Cooling Thermal Compound and 2 x 120 mm Noctua fans for the side of the Coolermaster HAF 922 that I need to buy. I must be a goof buying parts helter skelter in no real order. I will need you guys to help me with the raid thing, but that is for another time, another thread. i am impressed with this forum, you guys know your stuff.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 31, 2009)

It really was a good change from my V2 with a CM R4 fan. I would hit high 80C running ~1.325 vcore. Only changing the cooler with the same AS I can run 1.425 vcore bios before I see mid to high 80C. 24C ambient for both temperature readings.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 31, 2009)

add me gigabyte G-power 2 pro , xigmatic dark night


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

in the thermal paste section, you can add MX3 and to the side notes you can add akasa TIM clean i found it to be better than the articlean on CPU chips and on GPU memory


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 9, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> How about some Noctua NH-D14 love?
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/SANY0017-1.jpg








BOOM.  Loving my NH-D14!


----------



## erixx (Jan 8, 2011)

nice thread, thanks!

Count me in with my A-C Freezer Extreme 2.0.

Has never given me a problem, easy to mount and silent.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing I should have done is including mounting hardware for them.  As not all are created equal.  You want mounting hardware to be simple yet effective for full HS contact.  Yet none proprietary.  So that if you decided to get another HSF you can switch them without having to take out the MB.  

Buying heatsinks (as expensive as they are) is not something folks will do regularly.  But the idea of just switching out a HSF within a 5 minute time span is still ideal if one chooses to do so (for cleaning, etc).


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jan 9, 2011)

@east wad is your recomendation for my build i7 2600k n 4x2gb g.skill trident
which doesn't interfere with the ram slot 
since u mentioned about the mounting hardware fit for 1156/1155
i'm looking for one dat is already built in rather than sold separately
thanks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't normally use air coolers but picked one of these up for a build recently... Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 ...

I have some bench screens I will dig up of a 1156 875K cpu with RealTemp recordings.












While I am here, can anyone tell me of an air cooler that will fit 1156 in a Silverstone SG07? Something maybe that will hold a steady 3.8GHz?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> One thing I should have done is including mounting hardware for them.  As not all are created equal.  You want mounting hardware to be simple yet effective for full HS contact.  Yet none proprietary.  So that if you decided to get another HSF you can switch them without having to take out the MB.
> 
> Buying heatsinks (as expensive as they are) is not something folks will do regularly.  But the idea of just switching out a HSF within a 5 minute time span is still ideal if one chooses to do so (for cleaning, etc).



Practically I don't think that will happen unless some group like JEDEC some along. Having gone from a OCZ Vendetta 2 to a Noctua NH-D14 I like the idea of separating the heat sink from the mount. It is far easier to take off, clean, and reapply with the mount separate (like the Noctua) in stead of integrated like most do today.


----------



## Atmos (Jan 9, 2011)

Good thread. I use a CM Hyper 212 + for my CPU and plan on getting a HR 03 Plus for my 8800gtx.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2011)

R3DF13LD said:


> @east wad is your recomendation for my build i7 2600k n 4x2gb g.skill trident
> which doesn't interfere with the ram slot
> since u mentioned about the mounting hardware fit for 1156/1155
> i'm looking for one dat is already built in rather than sold separately
> thanks



That could depend on the MB. But the general rule should be that you shouldn't have a problem from any of them.  Just check the clearance of the MB to make sure that whatever HS you buy doesn't promote a problem.  Also keep an eye out on any user reports.  I'll update this thread if I come across anything.  




mastrdrver said:


> Practically I don't think that will happen unless some group like JEDEC some along. Having gone from a OCZ Vendetta 2 to a Noctua NH-D14 I like the idea of separating the heat sink from the mount. It is far easier to take off, clean, and reapply with the mount separate (like the Noctua) in stead of integrated like most do today.


It's wishful thinking I know.  But it's just that we've been doing this for far to long not to see any consistency in mounting HS by now :shadedshu.  It would be nice to see something like that one day though...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 10, 2011)

another cooler , Noctua NH-D14


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 10, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's wishful thinking I know.  But it's just that we've been doing this for far to long not to see any consistency in mounting HS by now :shadedshu.  It would be nice to see something like that one day though...



As you said earlier most don't change the heat sink much at all so why make a standard? In this case I think making some kind of standard would be for the worse but you know (imo).

I think could be some money to be made by just making a base kit that would work with a lot of the ~$30 coolers to replace the pins (on Intels) with something that bolts on. If you can make one that would cover a large market of these coolers since the only reason most don't work for others is because of the slight differences in thread pitch the manufacturers use.


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jan 10, 2011)

@east thanks i'm already ordered thermolab baram 2010 today
i think it'll interfere with the ram thou maybe i put the fan on exhaust mode


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my fan arrangement and reasoning.

Front: 2x 120mm Enermax TBs. They move enough air for the drives, not great, but dead silent and long lasting bearing.
Side: 2x 140mm Enermax TBs. Again, not much air, silent, long lasting bearing and transparent so I can see into the case. I didn't focus on getting more airflow because it seemed to not improve temps in this location.
Top: 2x 140mm Bgears. These fans are nice, ball bearing (can use them horizontally), push a lot of air. On reducers they don't make much noise either.
Back (H70 rad set on exhaust): 2x 120mm. On pull I have an AP15, cause everyone should have at least one of them. On push I have a CM sickleflow/R4. The only sleeve bearing fan I allow in my case. In testing it has similar noise and airflow as the AP15, just bad tone and less durability. I use it instead of another AP15 for the looks.

My temps on everything are pretty fantastic, and noise is just a nice air rushing. Once I go SB I'll be using even more reducers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> As you said earlier most don't change the heat sink much at all so why make a standard?


It was never proven that one proprietary way of mounting HSF is better then another proprietary way.  So I don't find it necessary.  But to each his own.  






R3DF13LD said:


> @east thanks i'm already ordered thermolab baram 2010 today
> i think it'll interfere with the ram thou maybe i put the fan on exhaust mode


I'm sure there are others that spread out the heat pipes like that.  But something to consider.  However, I don't see where they come with 1156 mounting hardware 

Edit:
While the Home Page says it's 1156 compatible the retailer that sells it doesn't mention 1156.  Only AMD and 775.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 11, 2011)

tonschk said:


> To get the best airflow performance , the cut out of the grills is a must
> 
> http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z58/tonschk/Image0113.jpg



what case is that?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 11, 2011)

those d14's are huge!! wow i dont think i could have all my ram slots covered like that!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> those d14's are huge!! wow i dont think i could have all my ram slots covered like that!



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

I just slammed a Thermaltake FRIO on my 1090T overclocked, gotta say its a pretty darn good air cooler, feels as good as the Noctua NH-U9B I've used on a few chips in the past.

pity is I can only use one fan on it (push) because my mobo only has 2 connectors, one CPU and one Chassis, but the chassis fan is a 120mm that lines up with it almost perfectly and sits about 80mm or so behind it as an exhaust out of the case.

I run it at the lowest speed setting (manual adjustment knob included) and its close to dead silent, CPU hasnt gone over 53 degrees.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2011)

Corsair A70


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 11, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> those d14's are huge!! wow i dont think i could have all my ram slots covered like that!








That helps. But it's a moot point, everyone's buying Archons and Silver Arrows now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

Silver Arrow vs NH-D14


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 11, 2011)

And the Archon seems to do even better, when in push pull. So I say buy that. More finger room anyways. http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-archon_4.html


----------



## Atmos (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a fellow air-cooler, I use a Hyper 212 +.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

Atmos said:


> I'm a fellow air-cooler, I use a Hyper 212 +.



Welcome to TPU


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

my air cooling is all done by a modded coolermaster V10 i will try and post some pics up of it later...has a 70 something watt TEC in it now and a 12VDC powersupply to itself


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

how did you mod a V10? I used one in its gigantic stock trim and it was already a helluva cooler, new higher flow fans maybe?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> how did you mod a V10? I used one in its gigantic stock trim and it was already a helluva cooler, new higher flow fans maybe?



a pair of high speed rulian science's and the bigger TEC not to mention i killed the controller it came with


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> a pair of high speed rulian science's and the bigger TEC not to mention i killed the controller it came with



I bet it really kicks some ass now, that much heatpipe/fins and fan combined with a more powerfull TEC... in the leauge of a small watercooling loop?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> I bet it really kicks some ass now, that much heatpipe/fins and fan combined with a more powerfull TEC... in the leauge of a small watercooling loop?



idle temps can be sub ambient on the right chip


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 11, 2011)

I air cool my water, does that count?


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

what I've always wanted to do with water cooling is have the loop run out of the pc, and the radiator (big) sit inside a small fridge to get the coolant down to sub 5 degrees as it goes through the rad.

but alas it will be a pain in the ass to do, expensive, and that talk doesnt belong in this thread...

Can't believe a TEC and fan mod can get sub ambeint CPU temps... mad props man


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> what I've always wanted to do with water cooling is have the loop run out of the pc, and the radiator (big) sit inside a small fridge to get the coolant down to sub 5 degrees as it goes through the rad.
> 
> but alas it will be a pain in the ass to do, expensive, and that talk doesnt belong in this thread...
> 
> Can't believe a TEC and fan mod can get sub ambeint CPU temps... mad props man



we are talking 1-2C below ambient and only on certain chips my athlon 64 3500+ being one of them

as for chilled water some really cool stuff in here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=155


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jan 11, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm sure there are others that spread out the heat pipes like that.  But something to consider.  However, I don't see where they come with 1156 mounting hardware
> 
> Edit:
> While the Home Page says it's 1156 compatible the retailer that sells it doesn't mention 1156.  Only AMD and 775.



@east dat is the old baram i think the baram 2010 get a new mounting n backplate for 1156 i've seen some on the reviews site if not then i'm gonna


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm using the Cooler Master GeminII, and I would recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap, high-performance cooler.  It's running my Q9400 at full load at 38C in a 23C room, I picked it up for $20 shipped from CM ($9 + shipping ).  I'm running 2 low RPM 120mm fans on it, with the high-rpm fans it kept the quad at 33C loaded.  Almost every enthusiast has spare 120mm fans, so for $20 it can't really be beat.  And it keeps the northbridge and memory cool.



Yeah they are good coolers,  i use mine without a fan on my old 3800x2 and at full load don't get hotter than 97f even in summer when it's 30c.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 11, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Yeah they are good coolers,  i use mine without a fan on my old 3800x2 and at full load don't get hotter than 97f even in summer when it's 30c.



got mine when the had a huge rebate $10 ran great 2 fans and i got my 5000+ BE over 3ghz


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> got mine when the had a huge rebate $10 ran great 2 fans and i got my 5000+ BE over 3ghz



Well they were having rebates on them when i got mine which was when the 3800 x2 was selling and before the price war and before AMD screwed all 939 users lol.

Use mine in a HTPC box now and there is only 2 fans on the case which are front left side and rear right side and still keeps cool even after running a Arma dedi for days(2-6 days ) on end which will run it 90% for all that time.
ARK Black Aluminum / Steel HTPC 400BA Black ATX Me...


----------



## Krony (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, i suppose u can add me to the club, just upgraded my old Athlon X2 system to an i7 (check system details) so running a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B atm with 2x Akasa Apache black fans in push/pull, the cooler gets pretty nice reviews and it looks good too.
Got a question also for anyone else running this cooler on a similar system to mine about temps, mine idle at around 40c-45c and get upto around 75c in games which is not a major problem i think but with prime95 running it hits 90c, bit warmer than i was expecting so i would like to get an idea of what other ppl are getting so i can decide on:

1. Re-fitting the cooler with maybe a bit less paste to see if i applied too much.
2. Upgrading the fans for some 2000rpm badboys.
3. Trying my hand at watercooling

Thx in advance


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure if I should add this to the list or not?  This isn't a HSF that comes with the SB as I originally thought.  It's sold separately and is fairly cheap but are there any reviews? 























Intel BXXTS100H


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah, so that is the final Intel HSF? Good to know. Seems a very solid and well thought product, no bullshit, metal top plate, no plastic. Mode button. And cheap. 3rd party 'developers' (cough) could learn 1 or 2 things from them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, it does look very decent.  A lot like the Xigmatek 963, except it's not HDT.  And that's a decent-enough cooler


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 12, 2011)

The only place I can get any information about this cooler is from Tiger Direct's Product Review and Legit Review.  The comment (although brief) was intriguing.  In part, it stated that when using Q mode (quiet) it kept the cpu at 70C at 4.3GHz overclock.  It didn't mention what the temps were when using P (Performance).  However, it does suggest looking for a better cooler when seeking 4.5GHz OC.


----------



## Krony (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, i refitted the cooler with a bit less paste and temps still the same so i have ordered a pair of Enermax Apolish Vegas.
And yea that intel cooler looks pretty decent for a stock item.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 13, 2011)

How many fans are people running in their system total? I just counted and was surprised there were so many for how quiet it is. 2 on the front, 2 on the side, 2 on the top, 2 on the back, 2 on the card, and 1 for the psu. So 11.


----------



## Krony (Jan 13, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How many fans are people running in their system total? I just counted and was surprised there were so many for how quiet it is. 2 on the front, 2 on the side, 2 on the top, 2 on the back, 2 on the card, and 1 for the psu. So 11.



3 x 120mm front intake, 2 x 120mm rear exhaust, 1 x 120mm inside, inline with the top front intake and the ram and cpu cooler, 2 x 120mm push/pull on cpu cooler, 1 x 200mm top exhaust, 1 on GPU and 1 on PSU. So 11 too


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 13, 2011)

i am a venomous-x owner i would love to join! i run normally 8 120mm fans but right now am only rocking 4


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone got any recommendations on top down coolers? Was looking at the the SAMURAI-ZZ but seems like a bit much for a 92mm fan setup.

Looking for a top down cooler so it will push air over the mosfet area on my 770-C45 AM3 board since it doesn't have any heat sinks on them.

Also anyone seen Scythe Setsugen 2 yet?


----------



## erixx (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry but that is a video card cooler, well being 'air' it also belongs here 

LOL, that review turns into a reviewer bashing....

The idea of the Scythe of maximizing the fan size this way is very effective, at the cost of looking amateurish.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How many fans are people running in their system total? I just counted and was surprised there were so many for how quiet it is. 2 on the front, 2 on the side, 2 on the top, 2 on the back, 2 on the card, and 1 for the psu. So 11.



Laptop: 1 (CPU/GPU)
Desktop: 4 (2 CPU, 1 GPU, 1 PSU)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 25, 2011)

*Intel DBX-B CPU cooler*

Strange, there is also a 8-heatpipe Intel Cooler but I don't know the name of it or who sells it.  Video here.  Review here.  This is a 1366 socket cooler though.  I'm not sure where you can buy one.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 25, 2011)

Should i replace my D14 for a Archon?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 25, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Should i replace my D14 for a Archon?



Don't you mean the Thermalright Silver Arrow?  And if so, even though the Silver Arrow is better it's not worth the added cost over the D14 IMO.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 25, 2011)

Why would he mean silver arrow? The archon is smaller yet performs better. The silver arrow is officially rendered pointless by it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a Hyper 212+ in Lauren's rig and a CNPS 9500A sitting in a box. As I'm using a H50...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Why would he mean silver arrow? The archon is smaller yet performs better. The silver arrow is officially rendered pointless by it.



Are there any other articles that prove this other then Xbitlabs? Did you know they applied almost the same cpu voltage to their 980X with the same other settings and same ambient and got temperatures 4C cooler in their article between the SA and the D14 then they retained from their Archon article?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Are there any other articles that prove this other then Xbitlabs? Did you know they applied almost the same cpu voltage to their 980X with the same other settings and same ambient and got temperatures 4C cooler in their article between the SA and the D14 then they retained from their Archon article?



W1zz should do HSF reviews, he has the perfectionism needed


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

haha i have more heatsinks than all of you chumps!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 28, 2011)

HaHa! A chump with a bunch of hsf's...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> haha i have more heatsinks than all of you chumps!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/2011-01-26_18-45-21_284.jpg



its a bird, its a plane? its a calculator?

its a computer!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 28, 2011)

Because you want to hear how loud that fan is before you buy it


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Because you want to hear how loud that fan is before you buy it



i buy 80mm fans that have around 0.20A they are mostly silent.
i once bought two 92 mm fans, .30A, big mistake. true they move air like theres no tomorrow, but in the winter when the ceiling fans not running, it makes for a very bad sleeping experience at night.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> haha i have more heatsinks than all of you chumps!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/2011-01-26_18-45-21_284.jpg



 thats kick ass looks like you should be getting great temps with that case.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 28, 2011)

finished design for my chipset cooler.






now all i need is a chunk of yellow brass or beryllium copper and permission to use the milling machine.


----------

